# feed hose



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys
Was wondering if anyone knows what kind of hose I should use to attach to my
overflow that drains to my sump. The current hose im using is a vinyl one. It is really annoying because it is so stiff and has that natural "curl" that causes it to be really hard to work with.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Many people use flex pvc.

http://www.flexpvc.com/cart/agora.cgi?cart_id=4081476.18491*g90R-3&product=3_Flex_PVC_Pipe_1_inch

You can find it alot of salt water fish stores, pond supply stores, pool/spa stores and sometimes regular fish stores (mops.ca had some when I dropped by a few months ago).

The white type is typically glued like pvc pipe and there's a slightly more flexible type which is the black type which can be pushed onto insert fittings and secured with gear clamps.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As mentioned, the spa-flex pvc works great.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

u can use a hair dryer or a heat gun if you have one to uncurl the memory in the hose. Just don't get too close it will burn. 

Even flex PVC has the curl and it is harder to get out as the vinyl stuff is much softer.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

running hot water also may help. Run it hot, straighten or shape, then run cold thru to set it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> u can use a hair dryer or a heat gun if you have one to uncurl the memory in the hose. Just don't get too close it will burn.
> 
> Even flex PVC has the curl and it is harder to get out as the vinyl stuff is much softer.


Another method that looks worse is to take something rigid, like a rod, and 'splint' the tubing along it with zip ties.

It isn't pretty but it's quick and makes a perfectly straight hose. Usually the hoses are hidden... so..


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

For the lines running to you sump you can use rigid PVC, on the return pump use the spa-flex, you can put elbows in it to avoid the curl just avoid 90 degree go with 45s.


----------

